# World Eaters on the Turn



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello . 

I am making a World Eaters Army that has started turning to khorne.










The idea is that senior ranks and bezerkers are the first to begin the change and that the rest of the W.E follow suit more slowly because of course they are busy fighting all over the place.

Most H.Q and Bezerkers (plus the vainglorious rapter squads) will be more advanced in their khorney-ness. They will have khorne symbols and red and bronze/gold with skull faces in some cases.

The remainder will feature more traditional space marine back packs, faces and the full original W.E colours on their armour. Some of these squads will be led by khorne champions.

I need to obtain more chain axes and chain swords plus transfers.

The squad above is not completed yet ...you will spot missing backpacks and painting/flash errors i need to get a grip of , and yet i am very happy with the look and feel of this force already 

The next models i will have a go at will be the chaos/tactical marines with no gold or red....

I have seen an amazing army online somewhere in white and blue similer to mine but better painted and smothered in gore. I plan to keep my force clean as if they are in transit between wars. I am certain that W.E as well as standing for relentless bloodshedders would also be dedicated fighters who would clean and repair their armour so that nothing fails , slows them down or desrupts their hand to hand killing.

In the photo there is a khorne lord , a skull taker and some bezerkers. It was an easy choice sticking a ultramarine head on the spike. :good:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Its a good striking colour scheme.
I will be interested to see how the army comes together.

Could you give us some close up shots of individual Minis at all?


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

You can expand that image twice, click it once and then click the lower left corner...if you knew this, sorry to teach you how to suck eggs...












Give us a couple of days and i will try and get them smarter and then post some closer images :scare: i am not a great painter but even i am not happy with current standard enough to post zoom-up hehe


here are some of my guides.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

You can see the skull champion . Tonight i hope to improve it .
He reminds me of that Zurg thing from toy story two.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

lookin pretty good man, nice use of the Khorne Lord from the WFB line! just for future reference, there are glaring mould lines on the legs of the figure which really detract from the work you've done. Careful attention to them would add a little more to the figure. Looks like a few washes and you're all set!


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

I guess i need some sort of file.

Does wet and dry paper (200 grade) work on this plastic?

I will de mould/flash the next lot. 

G.W should have flash-monkeys to do all that work for us.

Yes  I used its head! I have the juggernaught and i plan to mount an old biker chaplain pair of legs onto it, then add a chaos torso.

That means i will have a spare fantasy khorne lord (with the other head option) and a box of tau/kroot and crisis suits (all in a black under coat ...thin coat) to sell soon. Where may i advertise those?


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

nice pics dude cant wait to see more!!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Two things: flash removal is required and you need to pick out the trim on the gauntlets. Nice work to start though, keep it up.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

They look pretty good. I have heard the World Eaters dyed their armour with blood but your transitional army will likely be very interesting too.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

"need to pick out the trim on the gauntlets." 

i am unsure so far which way to go with those. 

i can either give gold trim like the legs have got or make the entire hand gold , the same as the bezerkers in the uppermost guide image.

Im leaning towards gold trim on white hands.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

The emery paper would work but a light scrape with a Knife is more accurate.

I would go for the trim rather than the whole hand in gold myself.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks  Tommorow i will pop into to town and try to buy a scalpel.

I shant paint any more legs until ive got a good tool to deflash.

I added a bone coloured wash to the hilt and cross guard on the power sword that emperor Zurg is brandishing, added the same wash to the spikes above the skulls on his back pack.

For the rest of this week , i shall undercoat shoulder pads and torsos.

Perhaps give the gold trim on those guys hands a go.

---------

I think the painting of the armour using blood is myth and legend. I guess there would have been some form of quatermaster-zerk in charge of refit and refurb " whats that son? You wish to have fancy gold trim against a snow , white plate? Your aving Red , boy. get used to it!" and it would have taken a few years at least. Maybe khorne changed the colour once the world eaters were all fully dammed (all psykers and chaplains ...loyal W.E hunted down and killed) .


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

I hope i am this keen by model number 60 too. Please post your opinions, it will sustain me :victory:

There wont be much in the way of large models....this army will be troop heavy .

I have decided that Rapters,Old style Grey knight terminators (with added chain weapons) , little bloodletters and one steed of khorne will be all the fancy stuff i require. 

No greater deamons. no deamon princes , no obliterators ( shame because their stats are amazing) .

I hope that perhaps i can make some world eaters standards to mix in with the khorne icons.

In will be :

2 bezerker squads (40 marines) , 1 chaos tactical squad (20 marines) , 1 havoc squad (10 , 2 , marines armed with melta guns , 2 with Plasma rifles).
1 chosen squad (5-10 marines) with melta guns and combi melta.

Khorne lord on foot with deamon axe.

Currupted chaplain on a steed of khorne (i hope)

Terminators and Rapters.

Bloodletters x 20

All squads to have icons of khorne, Aspiring champions or Skull Champions


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Found a good knife in the house.

I have started to deflash the legs.

Once ive painted a pair of legs up on the deflashed plastics, i shall transfer the skull champions head and torso to the better legs . Thank you very much for the honest feedback ! I would have missed that issue without your eyes.

I have also Painted some shoulder pauldrons (guards) , for the tactical squad. They are blue with silver trim. I have painted some crap pauldrons in the past. my space wolves looked rubbish. I have made a better job of these world eater examples. I will post them up tommorow  

I have not thought to add any transfers as of yet , i tend to do that at the end .


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

wouldn't mind seeing some morw of these guys, nice work thus far:victory:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

sorry I didn't get back to you sooner! Good to see you got a knife. Can't wait to see your progress!


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Almost finished this guy. Still , there are messy bits arghhh

Will Have to re-do that area under the back pack 

This Marine has the most Red and gold on him. The remainder will be more blue, white and silver.

Im painting some havoks up now . Afterwards i will come back to the bezerkers and their skull champion.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey man, it's looking good. I think for next time a start of a darker "gold" will create a nice shadow for you! I usually start with brazen brass and use dwarf bronze, then highlight with gold. The pics aren't the greatest to see all of the effort you've put into him but he's lookin good so far!


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

i will get the paints and give it a go , thanks  
I have allways been at a loss when it comes to painting gold.... and yellows also.

here is the last image of him prior to finishing.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

if i do remeber the reson there armour be came red was becouse of all the blood ang gore so i take it this is befor the fight for terra


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi 

I have come accross two explanations for the colour change.

One is as you say above... the gore.

The other was that they replaced broken parts of the old armour with the new red coloured parts over a period of time.

This project , were it to attempt to be fully authentic , would fail. I know too little. In the end these guys will be fighting against Tau... im not even certain that they would have met at as rivals. The Tau may be too young a xeno race.
This army will be set at a time when the world eaters are hunting their own psykers down. 

Does anybody know if the world eaters ever had chaplains in their ranks?


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

yes thay did and like most of the legiens that followed the ways of chaos thay killed them lol


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

This is what i (think ) i know:

they (w.e ) killed all of their psykers.

In the souldrinkers book , their chaplain is not killed when the chapter splits in half. He goes on to lead elements of a mutated army of marines that are loyal to the emperor but not the empire. 

So i wonder if i could have, maybe one chaplain model...with same stats as the aspiring champs.... he would have a close combat weapon or power sword but his armour would still have a few chaplain features present on it (perhaps to mock his loyalist enemies ) .

I am still trying to paint some havoks... I am trying to get a better finish than the bezerkers above... This time i have used black and navy washes. I think the technique i am using is good but my brush and painting hand is not great and i will now have to add extra paint in places to re-whiten areas close to the silver trim


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

LimitingFactor said:


> This is what i (think ) i know:
> 
> they (w.e ) killed all of their psykers.
> 
> ...


thats becouse the souls drinkers are still loyal to the emporer but i gusse you can still have them


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Have any chaplains from other chapters ever turned to chaos? What happens to them? 

Word Bearers... i remember one example of an evil chaos chaplain :> I cant think of any others .


------------------


I have painted some legs for the havoks... i got rid of mould seems this time  
Trying out washes, this time. dark blue and black washes. 
Should be able to post 3 havoks soon :>


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

yes the word bearers chapliens took chaos in with open hand but changed there name to dark apostles


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

I managed to find some background regarding chaplains in world eater legion.

The chaplains helped round up the w.e psykers and kill them. 

The world eaters had chaplains before and after heresy . After heresy they would have become leaders of small warbands perhaps.

The world eaters were the legion famous for their medics also. 

------

O.K i know its not much but im still trying to get the colours right. 
Here are some havok torsos. I have legs and shoulder pads ready and tonight i hope to complete a few heads (this type







) - and start some arms off 










havoks are to have silver trim.

the bezerkers above , have gold.

When i paint a tactical squad they will have plain blue and white trim.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Did pre-heresy armies have psykers? As far as I can remember The Emperor stopped the legions from manifesting the powers (Just look at what he did to the thousand sons)
If you want a Chaplain its easy enough to justify just say he underwent the same mind modification as the other beserkers.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

I cant speak for all legions, only for the world eaters.
They had librarians. I think these guys were seen as using their minds as weapons or tools to support their own troops. They were rare because they could turn beyond, insane when their powers, combined with the treatments to make them bezerk in combat. 

librarians were not trusted by their own side.
Anyone seen to wield magic, conjuring using talismans, sacrafices to gods, would have been killed i think.... there is a difference between magic and mindpower.

In the world eaters , the slaying of their own librarians may not have been known of, outside of the legion. It was a internal affair. 

I read somewhere that chaplains helped kill the 'librarians ' to get control of the legion.


I am stilll piecing all of this together as i paint this army. 
This , is already a fun project and i dont remember enjoying the painting of an army so much as i enjoy painting this one.
Theres is a paint mark on one of the skulls on the torsos above ...arghhhh


----------



## * Luke T * (Feb 13, 2009)

Those CSM look sweet, good work. Must have taken you a while to paint those bad boys. I was thinking of stating a CSM army once I've finished creating my IG army.


----------



## FUZZTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey LimitingFactor! Sweet job with those World Eaters!
Iv found a few pictures of someone elses pre-herasy World Eaters that i hope will inspire. http://www.cheddarmongers.org/prod/pic/Lonewolf/pre-heresy+bezerker+3.jpg.html <----here!
http://www.cheddarmongers.org/prod/pic/Lonewolf/Skraal.jpg.html<----And here!


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Dude, keep up the good work, man! I am so impressed with your Pre-heresy marines, I can't wait to see the whole army! Have some rep, I wish I could give you more, but have the most rep I can give!


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

wow thanks you guys! :victory:

"I was thinking of stating a CSM army once I've finished creating my IG army. "

good luck with the IG , Luke T. I think they are the hardest army to paint at the moment.
When you finish them it will be worth it! :biggrin:


thanks for the image links fuzztone. I had seen these models already and thought there was no way i could make mine look that good! I love the gore but for the sake of my (up and down ) painting skills, i think i should leave my marines in parade white condition and at least it will be different.
If i was a master painter ... i would be proud of that gore army on those links!

finaly thank you for the rep , gwmaniac , im glad you like my stuff so far and it was nice to give me rep.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

P.S : how do i grant others 'Rep' ?


----------



## FUZZTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

LimitingFactor said:


> P.S : how do i grant others 'Rep' ?


if you look to the top right of each persons posts you'll see "REPORT" "+REP" & "QUOTE" buttons. Click on the "+REP" button on the persons post you wish to give rep to. it will load up the "Add to Reputation" page.

For futher info Click Here -->  Reputation Explained

I hope this helps.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Cheers fuzz.

Here are some heads for my 3 test Havoks . Mostly finished... will look at them again later tonight when they are totaly dry.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Trying to see how close to the models i can get with my camera.

I should finish the other arm and a backpack for this guy later. 










need to paint under the skull on the torso. there is stray silver, i may simply put a wash of black or dark grey in there.

I have highlighted the bolt pistol and left it at that stage until i decide what colour to apply to all of them in the different squads.

Anyone here got a good tip to improve his eyes please?


----------



## FUZZTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

Looks cool man. Iv found that putting a minute dot of white in the corner of the eyes gives them a cool glassy effect. 

painting eyes <---- for more in-depth info

i also like to give the eyes a gloss coat but im just wierd that way


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

*warning*

I have been painting this force , with many parts still on their plastic sprue.

I have found that in between work and home the sprues rub against each other and chip little marks of paint off my glossy finished parts.

Almost completed 3 havoks. Wont be long and i can get a photo up.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

still not finished. I have been base coating more marines and removing flash.

A Havok squad is slowly forming. Still no back packs... some wash and dry brusing still to go... good grief! i got 20 of these to do lol 3 melta guns , 1 combi melta and eaither a heavy bolter or a missile launcher.

this gives photo gives me some idea how they will look alongisde my bezerkers:wink:

i will be using some space marine sternguard models alongside the chaos plastic models. The Sternguard with the melta combi may be the leader of this squad.
I have also found an old chaplain which i am begining to look at to lead the squad. On paper he could be a second chaos lord or just a aspiring champion to lead the havoks.

hehe if you look at the nearest bezerker holding an axe ...you may see havoks reflected in his near side , shoulder pad :> This is good because i want a parade ground look for these guys 

Oh oh yes.. instead of selling my two brand new whirlwinds , i shall make them into chaos rhinos with havok launchers. i intend to use the torsos and heads inside those boxes for the havoks with heavy weapons.


----------



## FUZZTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

Sweet man. cant wait to see more.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Stroke of luck.

I was able to offload my undercoated Tau to a local guy in return for this liitle lot: 



















Some nice , old armour patterns among this group. I will have to serrate the pole mounted blades.

Not sure about the mutants yet...... was going to leave out all the greater deamons and horns and twisty things.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Been awhile... being watched at work... painting time reduced! :grin:

Ok here is my 1st W.E Terminator. ...need to smarten it up a little (things like the ribbens) .










I quite like him though :victory:


i am also still doing little bits to my havoks.... my havok standard (khorne icon) has real blood on the spikey bits , after my cat cut me deep  applied the blood and then when dry i added two coats of ARDCOAT lol ... it looks bloody and fit for purpose :laugh:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

That is great! I really like the idea of using Grey Knight termies as WE termies, an unusual idea but it's worked out so well! And really nicely painted aswell, nice job! +rep.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you very much :good: 

There are a few too many books on the models..... i suppose even W.E would have had books regarding , assault, slaughter and other cheery topics... wish i had , had a few more options for shoulder pouldrens , but the overall shape of the entire model, reminds me of the pre heresy W.E termies.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

The normal marines looks great though I'm not sure about the termie.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

The thing that im not happy with is that book on the left pouldren. 
It is engraved in like a word bearers. Spoils the model for me.
The little red book located on his belt, may be a tally, that could be filled with khorne marks. one on each page for a kill..... drawn on with severed finger stumps. I shall leave this book in place and try and add a mark of khorne to its front cover.
I got a chaos arm with a skull , on pouldren, i may give it a try.

The next terminator will be clad in the same armour but will carry a whopping great big shield with khorne marks and in his other hand he will hold a axe of khorne (not a chain axe) .


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Change of plan.

I have stripped my old space wolves for terminator arms.

I must now obtain a metal file and saw . time to cut into these grey knights a little.
I will remove the books and replace with skulls and other khorne like items. I will also add a lighting claw, a chaos standard , a khorne axe (power weapon). 

In the end they should look better than the one pictured above (colours will be the same of course with the only difference being that both pouldrens will be blue). 
. I have got the imperial fists termi force commander , removed his hammer and shield and replaced with power sword and twin bolt guns. He will be the terminator champion.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

quick update:

after feedback on the terminator from lord of change (above) - i have remved the books using a metal file. I have sourced tyranid heads and skeleton heads to locate onto the shoulder pads.

meanwhile i obtained another chaos army including lots of death guard 

i have started work on a medic dude , he will lead a squad of special weapon /assault-havoks, i will have a chaplain to lead the other havok squad (the heavy gun squad ) . their profiles/equipment will be that of ordanary chaos champions.










i hope tonight i will finish this guy  his medic arm has mutated 

I have got little canisters for the front of his belt. they will be added last of all , once i finish painting him.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

darn it i didnt quite finish him last night! 

Got a few things.... im finding the personal ,spot light very hard to paint.

Added some world eater icons.

Applied one of my first ink dips to the right arm of the medic and also used the same solution on the chaos icon, prior to dry brushing (next job on that model, along with the melta gun) .



















This squad will contain 4 melta guns


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

They look pretty good. I like the weathering that you achieved on the standard and I think that it would add a lot to the army if you used this weathering on some of the metal on the marine's armour. Good work.:victory:


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

They just keep on getting better! Have some rep for another good job!


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

I will try and age the mettalic parts (anything in silver or gold). I will do the same for their feet/boots and the boltguns at the very end ...one ive got a company sized force :cray:

im not sure about fading the actual cerimite and plasteel.... i was hoping the army would be fresh from transit and thus they would have cleaned , serviced, repainted and polished the armour..... to ensure 100 percent freedom of movement in battle and to aid in friendly unit recognition. ( they arnt fully Khorne's at this stage so walking around covered in sticky , greasy blood would not sit well with them after battle - ben counters take was that these guys were psychos in battle but in peace they were quite similer to any other chapter of space marines in their behavior). - also because i saw a gorey version of this army and it was stunning ...there is no way i could equal it.

thanks for the rep yet again, this actualy helpes motivate me sometimes and any feedback , good or bad is very welcome.

I think i am either going to do the chaplain next , or paint back/power packs for all models painted so far.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

I was not going to have twisty chaos...

since starting this paint , i have aquired two small chaos armies . One comprised of nurgle and the other army , includes a deamon prince torso and some possesed marines.

i am now trying to see what i can build , using the following parts:

deamon price torso.

khorne Juggernaut

A forest dragon.... i think. OR land speeder and epic reaver titan parts.

i am still messing with the land speeder....trying to create a jetback.

I also wanted to see if the dragon parts may be used... so i stuck them all on....no craft work .... just glue.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

these are the two models i am working on at the moment. 

They will lead either havoks or chosen marines.

i am going to add plastic holsters , grenades and if i can find one...a melta bomb , to the chaplain... to hide that gap between his legs and torso... i will file him down a little also to make the fitting less obvious.
he used to be a biker chaplain. his axe is from the fantasy khorne lord on a jugger. his power pack is huron's , i am using him for something else! (i will have to give the chaplain some sort of flame weapon to match the power pack.

the other guy is a sternguard in cool armour with a khorne lords power pack and cloak. i will be smoothing his chest plate off tonight. i may try adding a Nid head to that area (just checked i think its too large so i will use a plastic skull and make the back of it flat .. he did have a nasty eagle symbol that has been purged , with a small metal file ..

i hope you like seeing all the unfinished stuff... i think it will make more sense later when all the army is completed and posted (or at least a 500 point force would be nice eh?)

i have just removed the flash from the axe


----------



## A1i3nz (Apr 1, 2009)

Looks like its really great. I really like the turning to 
chaos theme you have going. Also i like the dragon
looking deamon. I really hope to see more 
pics of your army.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you 

did a little more last night.















































i little more bashing away and i think i will paint them. 

Still thinking about a combi flamer for the chaplain


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

This dread will be very nasty when it goes into a Fire Frenzy. I will have to keep the thing on a flank to avoid too much friendly fire from it

Is that a twin heavy bolter or twin auto cannon on the right arm of the dreadnought? Looks like a form twin heavy stubber to me but i dont remember them making that weapon for chaos dreads.

He has 3 spot lights 

Needs to be more neat and have more detail painting on items like chains and pistons .....but its hard going.

Still messing around with the chaplain and the guy with the bolt gun.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

*please..need help!*

Hi folks, i need some help please .

First off, is that a twin H-Bolter or a Twin Auto cannon?

And second.. should the front of his shoulder/arm things.... where his optics are located be painted white or mettalic silver/dark wash? Im unsure...


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

its a twin linked autocannon...and the mettalic silver/ dark wash works


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

I was hoping it was a twin linked H bolter , oh well, at least i got a great anti tank unit in this guy.

Thank you for letting me know.


Ok then i will try to tidy up the silver and black wash and forget about more white areas.


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

The heavy bolter one has two big chain feeds of bullets hanging off the side
Are you going to do the arms blue?


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

i was planing to pant the dreads right shoulder guard in blue and his left guard in white to match the havok troopers.

what do you think?


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

I went for the blue and white.

Ive not cut in everywhere yet or apply any ard-coat.

Back surfaces of dready eddy are not completed .


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

I wonder now ... if i can make him look like he is taking a step forward. Not very good at conversions. Id like one leg raised with the foot hanging loosly... like one of those duck hunting dogs (pointer? - gunhound ).


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

going to take another look at the terminator squad today. 

BTW i added weathering/staining (a tiny bit) - as one of you suggested earlier in the topic. i was not happy about doing it but now that it is on the models...i think with a little more work it may be a good thing.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

*working on terminator assault squad*










Working on these right now


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Dude this stuff is awesome defo +rep!!


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

thank you :>


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

I like you armies theme! Very Kool!


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

:victory:

thanks bdjv


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

hmm do you think i should apply a brown wash to the squad leaders shield?

this will either be used as a storm shield with same specs and points cost as seen in latest space marine codex ....
..... Or i plan to use it as a Icon of Khorne and only grant it to a champion or chaos lord in terminator armour.... you can just assume the extra attack is contributed in part by the shield - used to crush and decapitate the enemy , and not used for blocking at all.

i think it makes for a badass icon.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

starting to get somewhere now :grin:

i will use this force in my first game using the world eaters 

I hope to have 3 rhinos ready in time for the game .

HQ:
Khorne lord with daemonic axe , mark of khorne, personal icon









Elite 1:
3 Terminator Champions with khorne icon, 1 power fist









Elite 2:
Dreadnought with Twin auto cannon , rocket launcher and extra armour.










Troops:
5 World Eater Marines with champion of chaos, Icon of khorne









6 Bezerkers with skull champion, Plasma pistol, Power sword, Personal icon










Heavy Support:
5 World eater havoks armed for close assault support - 3 melta guns and 1 flamer









this lot comes in well under 1000 points and leaves room for doubling the troop choices, squad sizes and adding rhinos.

My 1st enemy will be the Tau.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Made bases for the marines.




















Made the bases using Milliput and pressed textures into it using pebbles and coal.
I then apllied two washes. The 1st dark brown and the 2nd black.

i positioned the terminator champion with the shield off centre to the back of the base to allow room for a mound of skulls and heads....to be added later 


Also pictured is the next squad i am working on. They are to be my veteran squad armed with a melta gun, 3 twin linked bolters as well as close combat/power weapons , including a lightning claw and power fist.










i had to remove the sily books from some of these guys shoulders too and then shape the pads using files.


----------



## jack (Oct 30, 2008)

This is officially one of the best armies i have ever seen!
Both painting and the theme is very cool.
The white and blue colour scheme is ten times better than the current WE colours. Also you have an original good theme.
Brilliant and i would love to see more!
Plus rep!


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you very much indeed. I was running out of drive to complete it .... its so good to see someone loves them.

If you have read this topic from the 1st page you will see that this actualy a G.W colour scheme.... (not that original) , i have seen a better example somewhere of the same thing but covered in gore and brains.
I agree whole heartedly that this is indeed better than the red and bronze look , although i have tried to include a little of that aspect to the force.

I realy look forward to using this army in some games soon; a mate is painting Tau to fight my chaos.

I have some death guard (mostly standard plague marine) plastic models ....all in the same pose... a greater damon of nurgle and some termies (much more spikey than the world eaters). 
I intend to get them battle ready (they wont look as nice ) - they will be my cannon fodder, a protective screen to allow the W.E to get in closer.

today i will do some work on that veteran squad above  
thanks again.... now i have motivation once more. .... my last armies looked so poor compared with these guys i will have to post one up before the end of this .


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Working on my Veteran marines. This is the first. Managed to remove the book off his left shoulder. serrated his blade and removed a book from his chest. Added a legion of the dammed powerpack ( will finish painting it today).

Not happy with the paint scheme yet... will mess with this one more.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

just about completed


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

*eyes*










i finished his eyes. His helm is a bit wonky but i suppose he could have taken a blow to that area so i wont try to straighten it out.

i like the shades and colours now. Today i will try and cut in (neaten the edges between colours). 
Need to finish his sword and his hanging skull also .


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

I have decided to use these models to serve as veterans alongside the model in the above post.

they are a mixture of chaos , grey knights and sternguards . I have two more grey knights with twin linked bolters, not shown in this image because i have not removed their silly books yet.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

eat some +rep those are hella nice


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

amazng, that last picture looks kind of something out of an action movie with those poses.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Waiting for blue paint...


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

LimitingFactor said:


> Working on my Veteran marines. This is the first. Managed to remove the book off his left shoulder. serrated his blade and removed a book from his chest. Added a legion of the dammed powerpack ( will finish painting it today).
> 
> Not happy with the paint scheme yet... will mess with this one more.


love the conversion 
infact ive started making a force of evil - like grey knights
colour schemes a million times better than the current world eaters scheme
+ rep

chaoz


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

most of the blue done and my under and base coats. I hope to dry brush these tommorow 










hopefully they will look a little like this when completed


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Off to spain tonight for some peace time.

I completed the army list for my first battle.....due some time after i return from spain.

The list includes only models that have been painted, although not all are totaly completed they all look good enough for a table top fight.

I got a feeling the enemy tau will be 50 precent black undercoat and 50 percent painted. I am happy i got my force painted but it has not quite turned out to be what i expected when i started.

The army is now a mix of World Eaters and Death Guard...... not 100 percent W.E.

I went down this path to combat the Tau's rifles because last time i played against Tau those guns were str 5. ...i dont know if they still are or not but i thought it best to make sure my army could withstand it.
Step up Death Guard who are to serve as cannon fodder and tempt the enemy into charging them.

The army will be in Phalanx formation death Guard at the fore back up by bezerkers who are in turn backed up by close assaulting havoks - with scouts ahead somewhere and dreadnaught out on a flank so he cant shoot my own troops.

the terminators will have a few options when they deepstrike and will not deviate or land on nasty terrain.

both HQ models will fight in the formation and die with their troops.

The tanks will hide , taking pot shots until the troops have killed enough tau heavies for the tanks to reveal themselves fully.


This is my List:

HQ:

Khorne Lord - deamon axe | mark of khorne | melta bombs (in case there is some sort of tau dis-arm rule that robs him of his axe) .

Sorcerer of Nurgle - Warp Time | Mark of nurgle | Melta Bombs

Elites:

3 Terminator - Icon of khorne | 1 power fist

1 DreadNought - twin auto cannon and missile launcher 

6 Chosen Marines - Asp champion | 2*power fist | MeltaGun | Twinlinked Bolter | Flamer | Icon of Khorne

Tactical:

8 Bezerkers - Skull Champ | Power Weapon | 2 * Plasma pistol | Personal Icon

10 Death Guard Marines - Plague Champion | Personal Icon | Plasma Pistol | Plasma gun | Flamer

10 Death Guard Marines - Plague Champion | Twin Linked Bolter | Power Axe | Plasma gun | Flamer

Heavy Support 

11 Havoks - Asp Champion | Icon of Khorne | Twin Bolter | Power Weapon | 3 melta guns | 1 Flamer

Predator Tank (Death Guard) - Heavy Bolters| Daemonic possession

Predator Tank (Death Guard) - Extra Amrour

TOTAL points = 2061 and with a re- configoured sorcerer and terminator squad the TOTAL = 1996

I will take photos During the battle.
After battle i will complete the painting on this army and perhaps paint up a second havok squad armed with 4 heavy bolters and also paint the deamonic marines.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

making a khorne terminator lord.

the body and legs are from Abbaddon , while the arms are normal chaos terminator and he has a filed down bezerker head that i need to create a little neck for 

i hope he will look better when painted. He is quite tall compared to my earlier terminator efforts.

just finished reading Fulgrim. Thinking about getting hold of Fabius bile, lucius, some noise marines 









this is how the vets ended up minus chapter logos.









SOme more work on the Death Guards - i will be dipping them into a dilluted mix of yellow , light brown and green.









Chaos Lord ,Chaos Mage ...Iron Warrior Terminator champ or a Death Guard Champ .... i am not sure yet !


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Death Guards having been washed with a yellow ,green and bleached bone.
It was followed by a dark green , grey mix ... with some graveyard earth .

Dry Brushing and armour joints next ....


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

wow, your world eaters and death guard look awesome i like how youve used huron blackheart as 1 of your death guard, +rep for a wicked job:grin:


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

"i like how youve used huron blackheart as 1 of your death guard"
yanlou

 hehe , he is now known as Grulgor junior. :biggrin:


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

This stuff looks fantastic. I have been considering doing a mostly white scheme for my CSM, and you have inspired me. Not that I'll be able to do quite as nice a job as you have, at least I know there's potential. The termie with the shield is deadly. REP!


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

LimitingFactor said:


> Thank you very much :good:
> There are a few too many books on the models..... i suppose even W.E would have had books regarding , assault, slaughter and other cheery topics... wish i had , had a few more options for shoulder pouldrens , but the overall shape of the entire model, reminds me of the pre heresy W.E termies.


I think you have done a great job using GKTs, but it kills me to see them corrupted like this!!! :shok:



LimitingFactor said:


> Working on these right now


:cray:

All jokeing aside, I love the GKT with the Chaos shield and axe! A very simple and effective conversion IMHO
Your Death Guard look well on their way to fully embracing chaos! the paint job looks dirty (in a good way) and they still have that lingering feel of loyalists about them. Great job!!!! + rep


----------



## fdshfn (Jun 24, 2009)

great job, like the ultramarine head


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks folks. thanks alot 

The pre / mid , heresy death guard also made use of reaping sythes so i will try to include a couple. I got these off plastic skeleton warriors. Will fit them better than this but as an experiment they seem to work ok.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

i did not like this head enough to keep it. I then tried a pastic terminator head but it had far too much paint on it.

Searched the bits boxes and decided this does the job well.

It will be my 2nd Khorne Lord.

Painting it at this moment. 

I need to remove the eye of horus off the right pouldren i suppose.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Really nice termi lord. I'll look forward to see it painted.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

I managed to throw some paint at it. I stopped a few days ago... i hope to complete him sometime in the next week.

I still need to file off the eye of horus on the right pouldren.



















he is a bit twisty compared with most of the army so far , but i think he will be a 2nd commander option and looks quite tough.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

ready for highlighting. Need to sort the handle out on his axe thoughuke: and there is a tiny flek of silver paint on his blue pouldren under the centre (ruins the whole thing ! ) , chaos arrow... i photo shopped it and will fix it today for real !


and i need to ask a question of you: How to i go about stripping the paint of old metal models? this model had been abbaddon and was painted in heavy black by my younger brother when he was about 9yo. im finding it hard to get everything looking neat because some detail was lost under the original paintwork.
i have another abbaddon model...also heavy paint on him..i was hoping i could remove the paint with some solution and so re-try this khorne lord from scratch

oh yes the axe: it has a power axe cable between it and the guys arm. Im going to use it with chain fist rules if my game mate is happy with that.


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

About stripping paint. I don't have any experience with it but I need to do it soon myself (on an abaddon model, actually), and I was looking around the tutorials section and I came across http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=6861&highlight=stripping+paint

It may not be what you are looking for, but hopefully it gives you a push in the right direction.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

you are a star !


thank you very much indeed Cleitus 

this might save me a lot of heart ache later on.... not just with this khorne lord but also with a few other models i am looking at right now.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

a tactical squad of world eaters (counts as chaos marines troop choice with no mark of khorne) . 
ready for highlighting and ard coat.
The marine on extreme left is my force commander. He joins my Khorne Assault Lord as my second HQ choice.
Will be adding some gold colours to him.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

The only items missing from here are two rhinos for the world eaters to use.

I still have lots of painting to do , but this lot are battle ready 

It may be the largest army i have ever painted. I still expect to be out gunned and will fight assaults against a TAU army with 3 troops for every single one of my marines.

Traitor Battle Group
Comprised of two chaos codex armies (two army lists).


World Eaters

HQ 
Battle Captain and Khorne Lord

Elites 
Terminators , Two Dreadnoughts (one long range shooter and the other close up fighter).

Squads 
Tactical squad 10 marines
20 Bezerkers

Heavy Support
Assault Havoks with 3 melta guns and one flamer plus a combi bolter.

Fire Support Havoks with two heavy bolter, one missile launcher and a melta gun , plus combi bolter.

Death Guard 

HQ
Chaos sorcerer 

Elites
Terminators

Troops
20 Death Guard

Heavy Support 
Two Predator Tanks

Nasties:
Greater deamon of Nurgle























































very happy. Even unfinished i can finaly see my theme working!


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Coming along v nicel mate, keep at it!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The mighty forces of Khorne and Nurgle lay siege to the land of floral enamel crockery and frilly placemats. BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!.
Your army is looking very nice indeed. Great work. Nice to see some dreads. They might not be the most predictable/effective unit but they are way cool.
Rep


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks for the comments and the rep 

the battle is this wednesday , i have added a daemon prince, a few more heavy weapons , 3 rhinos.

i have made my 'assault on black reach' dreadnought , more spikey!

I am adding up the points total today and then i will read the main rulebook for the next 48 hours , to understand how to best deploy and move my units.

I took a few more photos . After the battle i will focus on bringing all models up to the same standard , add world eater logos to the rhinos and troops that require them. order some more chain axes , fit those and then take some final photos.

I have some none world eaters/death guard chaos i will paint up as allies.

My next army will be a Tank company (possible traitor force).


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Including the World Eaters and Death Guard Elements this army is 3525 points 

Hope he has enough Tau and Emperor's Lapdogs to provide me with some sport


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Played the battle !

Was good fun but i must start painting the world eaters once more because some of them are of a lower standard then others....

You may see the crumby attempt at a battle report here:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=50993


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

Looking good... i love the "just turning" idea


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

After my battle i decided to get back to painting the army.

I re-read this thread from the first page as i had outlined my army theme there and needed to refresh my memory .

Having read the original brief and viewed the old heresy card game images I thought to complete the following:

Tactical World Eaters
Blue hands , Blue Pauldron , Blue Pauldron Chasing 

Havok World Eaters
White Hands , Blue Pauldron, Silver Pauldron Chasing

Bezerker World Eaters
Brown Hands , Blue Pauldron, Gold Pauldron Chasing

Terminators
Blue and Silver Gauntlet , Blue Pauldron, Gold and Silver Chasing 


I added X11 Legion designation to some helmits thoughout the army . I have since cut around them to make them smarter and more uniform and i will photo them when i get a chance.

I have added depth to the blue areas of the tactical troops and applied ardcoat. They appear fresher than the bezerkers and havoks.. the assumption is that they are younger , less blooded troopers.

started to improve the eyes on all models. I will continue to make the lenses more accurate and then i am thinking of applying ard coat to them to make them shine.

Here are the pics:


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

I brought six of these templer heads off Ebay today  They look nice and 'oldy' and rather like the heads seen on the book covers of the horus heresy series 

looking forward to painting them although now ive paid for them im thinking perhaps they would make nice death guard heads... not certain yet i guess i will use 3 for D.G and 3 for W.E.

I found a model on my assault on a black reach sprue that looks alot like Garro  But i must finish some work on the world eaters before i can attempt to paint him up .


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I would like to know why I haven't posted here yet! They look awesome, love the look of them. +Rep


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you Marneus.

Wronde Veteran Squad - Leader.




























Moving away from mettalic paints and instead mix browns and yellows.

I bent his banner ... will reset it and finish painting the model/banner. Need to sort out the base also.

Made banner from putty - first banner that i have ever attempted - thankfully world eater banners look crude.



***

and here are my next three terminators (champions). They will be painted in the same way as the terminators earlier in this topic.

I have allowed room for trophey spikes to be added this time 



























































.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

A break from painting tonight. Going to have a game 

I will use the following which comes to about 1250 points.










Wish i had , had time to complete the veterans standard before the game


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

This is awesome:victory:. Have some rep


----------



## crzy eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

very cool idea im a khorne player myself and am planning to add a sqaud of pre heresy world eaters for the sheer fun of it


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

I think mixing pre heresy colours with post heresy will be a good thing in a World Eaters Army. If you have images feel free to post them here.

I plan to paint the next squad in Red and Bronze. They will of course be a Bezerker Squad.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Sweet there bud.....:victory:


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

GREAT JOB on the minis. I really like your " in the act of turning " take on the World Eaters. I'm always jealous of guys with Pre-Heresy / Heresy armies. You've inspired me to give them a go once I finish my normal World Eaters force.

Now which rules to run them under....Wolves? Blood Angels?? Deathwing??? [ OOOH.... pre heresy World Eater, all Terminator force.. TASTY ! ] Oh the possibilities and the inate Heresy of it.. /gigges like a school girl.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks guys 

I decided to go with the latest codex chaos for my rules , to avoid arguments when gaming.

The trouble with this is that when an icon bearer gets slain the squad loose their khorne +1 A .
This is easy to explain though... you just treat the world eater squad as one that has had its rage shocked out of it by the sight of its champion, a iconic member of their squad ..getting killed. In the black library stories you sometimes feel that some W.E were more aware of events in battle than others... some could be shocked, disgusted and would pause to consider what had transpired even if only very briefly. Even without the +1A , a space marine is still rock hard.
This has not popped up yet in my games with this army as most of the time, because it is I , who decides. which models to remove. 
In the pre heresy legion there were dedicated bezerker squads and the new rules help reflect that these guys dont get shocked and do not loose their close combat ability. If you think about it a little then what difference is there between pre heresy brainwashed/drug fuled killing rage and the rage state induced by khorne in post heresy units? Bezerker seem to me , to have allways been 100 percent unhinged and deadly. In my army i made sure these guys retain the bunny ears (for gaming purpose) and have gold/bronze trim rather than silver , in this bezerker squad you see a little red creaping in also. 

I use anything khorney to represent icons in a squad or on a model... for example the terminator with the shield counts as being equiped with an icon and not a storm shield which would be an illegal choice.

Took a break ...again from painting W.E so i could paint up a 9 man squad of alpha legion allies. I wish chaos codex had drop pod rules  , i will use these guys as infiltrators until someone tells me its ok to use drop pods! - post them soon , they are a bit messy right now though.

If your making a "in the act of turning to heresy army" - be sure to include one khorne lord in khorne colours and one World Eaters line officer in White , Blue and Gold. Dont forget that World Eaters , pre heresy were shooty as well as close combat. I found the best option , was to take use havok rules, applied to squads that carried melta guns and flamers , ignoring missile launchers, laz cannons and the other heavies. This enables the heavy weapon squads (havoks) , to keep up with the charging friendly units and better support them . 

Maybe you can start by creating a jump pack squad and then let me see them because so far i have no idea how best to represent these squads!


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

This is my 1st Captain Khârn.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

I got the Heresy rule book now  Very glad i opted for the white and blue now.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice army, man! glad to see you updated your project


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

LimitingFactor said:


> This is my 1st Captain Khârn.


Great work on that Kharn!


Have a +1 :so_happy:


----------

